# Seperation of Breeds



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

We hear it time and time again...
"Check out my new American Pit Bull"...only to be followed by a picture of an American Bully...this is simply due to the lack of education and mis-information being put out there by breeders and the general publc. The APBT and the AmStaff were the foundation behind the American Bully, bred to be a larger more extreme looking dog with heavier bone...through time the American Bully has succesfully evolved into it's own breed and even has it's own registrations...now if we can get everyone understanding this...we can move forward...and together we can join forces against the only true enemy...BSL...
I was going to post up some pictures of the 2 breeds to better help people understand the difference...when I stumbled across this video which does a great job in showing the differences...I personally feel that the APBT...AmStaff...AmBully...are the most beautiful dogs on the planet...and would never have a bad thing to say about any of em...they each hold their own special traits and characteristics...which make them what they are today! 





I did not make this video...forgive the spelling errors...lol...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

If you own an American Bully...do the responsible thing and make the switch to the ABKC...maybe once we stop registering with the UKC they will notice a drop in money and decide to acknowledge the American Bully...which would be awesome!!!

ABKCDOGS.COM


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great video! Glad you found that one John. Perfect example of the differences. And I must say, those are some gorgeous dogs in that video!! Am I mistaken, or did I see Marty's Lil Bit in there? Sure looked an awful lot like her. Thank you so much for sharing this info with us John. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah YES you saw Marty's Lil Bit, I knew her when I saw her, lol. is a great video John, thanks for posting it


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

BossDawg Bullies Nicole on facebook needs to watch this and join GP to learn that her Bullies are not APBT!!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Can the Am Bully be dual reg. with the ABKC & UKC?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

The ABKC will register you with your UKC paperwork...so yes but in the ABKC it will be registered as an American Bully and in the UKC it will still be registered as APBT...IMO the goal for bully owners should be to switch registries to ABKC and eventually do away with UKC or ADBA paperwork...
maybe when the UKC sees a drop in registrations they will decide to recognize the American Bully as a seperate breed...doubtful but it's an idea...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I will have to be the smarty pants but on paper it was supossed to be APBT xAMSTAFF but there was a lot of paper hanging and a lot of other breeds crossed into the mix. Nobody is willing to come foward and admit but I don't see how you can get to this end product with simply apbt and amstaff blood.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> The ABKC will register you with your UKC paperwork...so yes but in the ABKC it will be registered as an American Bully and in the UKC it will still be registered as APBT...IMO the goal for bully owners should be to switch registries to ABKC and eventually do away with UKC or ADBA paperwork...
> maybe when the UKC sees a drop in registrations they will decide to recognize the American Bully as a seperate breed...doubtful but it's an idea...


I agree on registering with ABKC it will force the UKC at one point to recognize the breed. But in my case what the heck do you consider my dog because I truly don't know what to say lol

American Bully Online Pedigree


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I will have to be the smarty pants but on paper it was supossed to be APBT xAMSTAFF but there was a lot of paper hanging and a lot of other breeds crossed into the mix. Nobody is willing to come foward and admit but I don't see how you can get to this end product with simply apbt and amstaff blood.


Look at lines like Gaff and you will see where the size was incorporated...don't get me wrong I know there are cheaters who throw stuff in for a shortcut...I just don't think this is the case for all


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I think also that is where alot of confusion happens, people reg. as both APBT's & Am Bullys, so ya, people are still calling them by both names. I also hear alot of people calling the AM Bully dogs either just pit bulls or Am Bully pitbull, which makes for more head scratching. :hammer:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I agree on registering with ABKC it will force the UKC at one point to recognize the breed. But in my case what the heck do you consider my dog because I truly don't know what to say lol
> 
> American Bully Online Pedigree


Your boy has gotti and RE a whole bunch of bully dogs in the ped. I would consider him a Bully .. It doesn't matter where they started the foundation was set for sure but it only takes a few generations to change dogs ... It's where they ended up that counts. If you look at your dogs ped the amstaff blood is way back in the 6th generation.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Look at lines like Gaff and you will see where the size was incorporated...don't get me wrong I know there are cheaters who throw stuff in for a shortcut...I just don't think this is the case for all


I wouldn't call it cheating, I guess in the modern world it is frowned upon. But every breed we have now even our beloved APBT was a cross of different breeds. Nowdays it looks unacceptable but every breed has done it. Nobody will come out and say they crossed english bulldog but there is no way you can get to a pocket Bully, XXL, and even some standard Bullies without adding other breeds.

The amstaff was exagerated and morphed to fit the show mold. Where can you get no neck and a giant head into the Bully? from either bloodline? Unless you inbreed the hell out of a dog and get dwarfs there is no way you can get that structure by simply mixing the both.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Your boy has gotti and RE a whole bunch of bully dogs in the ped. I would consider him a Bully .. It doesn't matter where they started the foundation was set for sure but it only takes a few generations to change dogs ... It's where they ended up that counts. If you look at your dogs ped the amstaff blood is way back in the 6th generation.


There is unknown dogs in the mother's side of the ped. IF you saw my dog right now the way he is kept he doesnt look bully at all. He was fat at one point but he doesnt have wide bowed shoulders, he is long and lean.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't care what he looks like .. There is enough Gotti and RE in that ped to classify him as a bully. There are bullies who can pass for APBT's because they LOOK the part. Ultimately you have to judge a dog off his linage. And based on the pedigree there is no denying that he is a bully.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I don't care what he looks like .. There is enough Gotti and RE in that ped to classify him as a bully. There are bullies who can pass for APBT's because they LOOK the part. Ultimately you have to judge a dog off his linage. And based on the pedigree there is no denying that he is a bully.


It's funny in the Bully boards my dog is not Bully enough lol So it's fair to say that I can call him an American Bully even though there is a little blood that isn't ? I am just asking because I feel ridiculous when I don't know what to say. I think anything that looks like an APBT but can't work([]) is amstaff. THere is a Nevada dog in the mom's side and some unknown dogs too.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Doesn't really look bully to me...but Sadies right...gotta go by the ped...
good looking guy regardless of what he is lol...


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Is Gotti & RE exclusive to the bully only, or can the UKC APBT have these lines/ped. also?

Also, not to stray to far off. But, when an AKC AM Staff is shown in a UKC event, is that dog shown as a UKC reg AM Staff going against the APBT, or is the dog now considered an APBT since that is the UKC side of things so to speak??


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Doesn't really look bully to me...but Sadies right...gotta go by the ped...
> good looking guy regardless of what he is lol...


thanks ...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Gotti is an American Bully line...as is Edge however there are still classic looking Edge dogs who could be shown UKC and do well...
It's really a confusing topic if you disect it lol...
I don't know enough about AKC to help you on that 2nd one though buddy...hopfully one of our other users can...let's see


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you put Bernie next to another doggy you can see Bullier features I guess.

The fawn dog is adba reg but I think he comes from Amstaff lines.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> It's funny in the Bully boards my dog is not Bully enough lol So it's fair to say that I can call him an American Bully even though there is a little blood that isn't ? I am just asking because I feel ridiculous when I don't know what to say. I think anything that looks like an APBT but can't work([]) is amstaff. THere is a Nevada dog in the mom's side and some unknown dogs too.


Bull Dog!

Bull dogs are great.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I judge a dog off his pedigree I don't care what they look like in a picture or in person it's on their paper's that determines what they are although I have seen some questionable dogs ... Looking at your dog I see a bully he is just not sloppy and huge not all of them are though that is the common misconception people seem to think all bullies have to be low rider's and have a head the size of the statue of liberty. It's just not the case. There are different classes/styles of bullies. But there are bully lines and then there are game lines. APBT= Stems from Game Dogs ... Bully = Stems from bully lines/dogs. Amstaff's = Stem from show lines/ show dogs. Once you have studied dogs long enough and the many different bloodlines out there you can accurately look at a pedigree and determine what is what

My dog APBT comes from all box dogs no show blood at all

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328954] :: A'S BOGART

American Bully Pedigree

American Bully Online Pedigree

Amstaff Pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328353] :: CHARBERT DUKE OF TUFFTOWN


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like the dogs in your APBT I have seen pictures of Barracuda that is a nice dog, also Macho Buck I have seen some awesome photos. You have some very strong looking beasts in that ped 

See when you look at Bernie's the tops all American Bully and the bottom is other stuff.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331773] :: BERNIE MAC DADDY

This is why I cannot believe that Bully originated from AKC amstaff and ADBA APBT, the blood in the ADBA would clean up the dog. Even if you doubled up on AKC stock you wouldn't get to the exagerated traits alone.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You David Yes Bogart comes down from some very good dogs. I could be biased though I happen to love cudda, Mayday, Machobuck some of my fav's anyway. 

I think they originally did originate from the APBT X STAFF .. But what they started mixing in a few generations down the line to get that exaggerated extreme look who's to say. I believe they are out bred with OE bulldog, Mastiff, Corso you can see it in many of them there is no way you could take an Amstaff to and APBT over and over and produce an XXL Bully without out breeding. The American Bully def has other breeds behind it but I am sure no one responsible for creating these dogs is going to come out and admit it. LOL


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Also, not to stray to far off. But, when an AKC AM Staff is shown in a UKC event, is that dog shown as a UKC reg AM Staff going against the APBT, or is the dog now considered an APBT since that is the UKC side of things so to speak??


Ah, I just quoted myself. Anywho, not to be a pest, but still looking for some info on my own quote. :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If an AKC Amstaff is registered with the UKC it's registered as an APBT the UKC does not acknowledge them as there own breed which is silly because they have been established and bred for the show ring for 80+ years which pisses a lot of AKC amstaff owner's off and many of them will not dual register with the UKC because they will not allow them to register their Amstaff's as Amstaff's. Die hard AKC amstaff owner's want nothing to do with the UKC until the will acknowledge them as their own breed The American Staffordshire Terrier.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Sadie said:


> If an AKC Amstaff is registered with the UKC it's registered as an APBT the UKC does not acknowledge them as there own breed which is silly because they have been established and bred for the show ring for 80+ years which pisses a lot of AKC amstaff owner's off and many of them will not dual register with the UKC because they will not allow them to register their Amstaff's as Amstaff's. Die hard AKC amstaff owner's want nothing to do with the UKC until the will acknowledge them as their own breed The American Staffordshire Terrier.


We showed our first dog, an Amstaff until she got her points, but I never really looked into the UKC side of it. Thanks for the info on this, clears things up for me.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure no Problem


----------

